# sanguinis vulkan or the emporor



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

im going to take part in a pre heresey campain and im n the loyalist side. I have a choice make sanguinis and play ba, make vulkan and play salamanders or make the emp and use a bit of both but im only allowed to use the emp on the last battle. So i thought about it for a while then another while and then i thought about it some more...... and i couldnt make my mind up so its up to you guys now.

EDIT: The poll is now closed.


----------



## Asamodai (Oct 19, 2008)

I voted Vulkan because it'd be nice to see a model of him. I've seen alot of Sanguinius conversions already.


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

I vote Vulkan because i am horribly bias.


----------



## wombat_tree (Nov 30, 2008)

Sanguinius definitely, the only official loyal chapters I don't hate are the Blood Angels, Black Templars and the Angry Marines (they are official in my books! :biggrin.


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

vukan - too much BA lately (i wonder why:scratchhead


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

Did vulkan wear terminator armour? The reason i ask this is because i want to give him terminator armour if i make him. Also how about the sanguinior model to start with for sangiunis.


----------



## CMDR_VELIK (May 20, 2009)

Vulkan would like to see a model done of him. and like varakir very biased


----------



## Loli (Mar 26, 2009)

Dont like how everythig has been BA this BA that of late, so im going with Vulkan plus ive never liked the Emperor and i stand by that. Plus i love Flamers (not Vulkan) Flamers and Salamanders make Flamers godly in my opinion so Vulkan


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

I would like to see your attempt at a Sanguinus model, with a colour-scheme dictating his _black_ hair...

.. Seriously! Black is more sexy... maybe not traditional for Blood Angels...


----------

